# Cytotec/Misoprostol didn't work??? Please help ladies...



## scarlett8686

I had a scan on Xmas Eve which showed irregular gestational sac of 19mm, enlarged yolk sac (7mm) and no embryo. I was 8 weeks then, been told to come for another scan to see if there'd be any development. Went for a private scan a few days later, they found a sac and a tiny embroy with a very weak HB, but measuring five weeks, I knew I was almost 9 as was sure of my dates... So, after two weeks of agonising wait I went for another scan last Friday and been told the pregancy sac did grow to 34mm however there was no fetal pole or HB :(((( There was a '2mm nubbin of tissue that may represent fetal pole'. They said at (almost) 10 weeks there should me more visible, they baby was in the process of being re-absorbed and that it was a miscarriage.... They gave me mifestoferone (???) to start off miscarriage as my body didn't recognise I've miscarried. Started bleeding lightly on Sunday, but nothing major, just like a normal period. Went back on Monday for four pills of Misoprostol, apparently they work in 95% of cases. Didn't work for me at all... no cramps or anything.... Told me to go back for another dose yesterday... It's been 24h and still nothing... The bleeding has stopped, I have no cramps, no pain. The nurse said in small percent of women the medical management of miscarriage won't work... I guess I'm one of them :((( I am due to travel abroad on Saturday, I am so stressed I'll start miscarrying on a plane... Anyone with a similar experience with cytocec?


----------



## ttcmoon

For me the bleeding was not more than period, no cramps were there.It depends on how far along is your pregnancy.
In my case they gave me Mifegest (3x200mg) at first, and after 24hrs of that Misoprostol (2x200mg).Then next 2 days 3 times I had to insert Misprostol (2x200mg) vaginally.I passed the sac during my bleeding.
So either you can try another dose of Misoprostol, I had taken 14 tablets in total.And for me the experience was pretty painless.But for many women it is really painful.
If you have planned travel, better to get a D&C done.I had D&C twice with my first miscarriage.
Hope this gets over soon.Best of luck!


----------



## scarlett8686

Thank you for your reply... I'm 10 weeks, 2 days. Gestational sac measured 34mm when I had a scan last Friday, 'fetal pole' 2mm... I had the first dose of cytocec on Monday (they gave me the first mefisterone orally on Friday, after which I bled like i had a period for a couple of days). Nothing happened with the first dose of Cytocec (800mg vaginally), so they gave me a second dose (also 800mg) yesterday. They won't give me anymore, according to them (NHS UK) it won't work if it hasn't already...


----------



## aliss

Big hugs. I was almost 10 weeks and it took 3 days before anything happened but it was complete after.


----------



## bluebird

Hi Scarlett,
I'm so sorry you are going through this :( I had a really similar situation to you with a MMC at 11 weeks- I had 2 rounds of Cytotec and it didnt work. I passed a couple small clots and that was it, no cramping or bleeding at all. I was given the choice of waiting for a natural miscarriage or a D&C and I opted for the D&C. My body did not want to give up the baby and I didn't want to end up with an infection or complications later on.

And I needed the closure as well, my heart was broken and I wanted the miscarriage to be finished as soon as possible. The D&C was completely painless, I had a couple weeks of light bleeding afterwards and then got a real period 8 weeks later. Big hugs to you, again I'm so sorry you are going through all this, it really sucks.


----------



## scarlett8686

Well, it certainly didn't work for me, I chose the 'medical management' because I wanted to say goodbye to the little one... It's not going to happen. I've had a trip abroad planned with my girls (so they can see their grandma and family, we only fly home a few times a year, so I am not going to cancel that, whatever happens) flying out tomorrow. My mum has arranged for me to be admitted to a gyno ward there, will probably end up having a D&C, but at least I will be able to have some closure and be around my family (I've been going through the whole process of waiting for miscarriage on my own... baby's father left me when I was 7 weeks...). Keep your fingers crossed, ladies, that I don't start miscarrying on the plane (it's only a two-hour flight).


----------



## ttcmoon

we all will pray for you dear.I hope your D&C goes well.I had it twice and it is pretty painless.
I hope this phase passes away asap.Best of luck!


----------



## Dana006

I found out last Thursday during my ultrasound that my baby had no heartbeat and was supposed to be 10 weeks but baby was at 8 weeks 3 dys old :( after a week of waiting for nature to take its course I couldn't wait anymore. I wanted a d & c but they don't like to that unless absolutely necessary anymore so I took 400 Mgs of misoprostal vaginally at 1 pm yesterday. Besides a bit more bleeding and a couple clots passing...nothing. My back pain has escalated to an unmanageable level but barely and cramping still. I am to say the least frustrated. I am about to take the second dose of misoprostal and am told to wait out the weekend and see by Monday if things are working. If not, d & c Tuesday. This waiting is killing me. I need closure and don't seem to be getting anywhere. I am praying things work with this dose. I was approved to take it a bit earlier than 24 hrs. I feel like I am wasting time when things could be over and done with the d & c. I prepared myself to take these mess, which was very difficult in itself and now have to do this all over again :( bad enough is the emotional stress of all of this. My body is tired and I still feel pregnant. Rip little Ethan. Mom will never forget you.
Update: 6:01 pm...9 hrs after 2nd dose: I am just now starting to pass clots and have cramps worse than I did when my son was born. I don't think anything has passed besides tissue...so tired and sore


----------



## olive1

I'm sorry your going through this. I have also had a similar experience. I was given a shot in my Dr's office of Mifepristone, then followed up with 4 pills of misoprostol 72 hours after the shot. I experienced little bleeding, not enough to fill half a regular pad. I then used 4 more tablets of misoprostol inserted down there 24 hours later, which had no affect. I was starting to freak out thinking that this was going to work on me and I was one of the 5% that would need to follow up with a surgery. I called my Dr and she told me that the process could take up to a month from start to finish. I was really nervous and took the third dose of 4 pills of misoprostol (all of which were 200mg) 72 hours after the second dose. This was when things finally started to kick in for me. the wait was interminable, and nerve wrecking. But for some people it is a bit of a wait, my Dr told me this is not an exact science and that some people take longer to see results because every one is different. It took me over a week to start bleeding heavily after starting the treatment. 

Im writing this becuase I was very driving myself crazy thinking this wasnt going to work, and went on so many websites without answers to how long this process will take, so I really hope that this will help someone and put your mind at ease. it actually took 10 days for me to start bleeding, I was spotting off and on before that really worried that it wasnt going to work.


----------



## Ladyk_37

I took the pills this past Wednesday evening and was up all night with heavy cramping, vomiting and bleeding. I "feel" like the Misoprostol worked but I won't know for sure for another week. I went in for labs this m


----------



## Ladyk_37

I took the pills this past Wednesday evening and was up all night with heavy cramping, vomiting and bleeding. I "feel" like the Misoprostol worked (it was definitely a rough night!) but I won't know for sure for another week. I went in for labs this morning and will go back for labs next week to check hcg levels. As of today I am still bleeding and cramping but to a lesser degree. I am also experiencing a shift in hormones as I am a weepy mess. The Misoprostol was very hard but I am still glad I did it instead of the surgery. Wishing you all the best ladies. Hugs


----------



## dairymomma

Oh I am so sorry you had to go through this. I'm currently waiting for an appt for a D&C but the dr's office isn't being too helpful and the waiting is really getting to me. If I were earlier, I would have opted for a natural m/c or medical management but I would have been 15 weeks today and the thought of m/c a 14 week baby is just making me sick to my stomach with fear. I just want it to be over and the doctor's don't seem to care. I'm glad you are feeling like it worked for you though and good luck with your labs.


----------



## caritasrainbo

I used misoprostol for an 11 week mmc in May. After 20!hours it worked. Gobs of blood flooding out. Four days later the mass of conception was expelled. 
Four months later I took the pills vaginally, six hours apart, and nothing has happened. My mc was already detatched and heading for the exit before I took the pills, only 8.5 weeks along this time, had to go through watching it die internally, low heartbeat, subchorionic hemorrhage, etc. 
Anyway, I was at least bleeding some before taking the cytotec, now I'm barely spotting. It's been four days. The dr says I have to wait ten days from last dose to try again. I've been waiting nearly three weeks already! I don't want to wait six more days, but I also am scared to not follow her instructions. Not sure what to do.


----------



## caritasrainbo

Sorry if that didn't make sense. I had a mmc in May and the Cytotec worked. I got pregnant again in July, now in September I've lost another pregnancy. I opted for the Cytotec again to help things along. First two doses were four days ago and nothing happened. I've taken another stronger dose today, 9 hours ago, and nada. Next dose tomorrow afternoon. If this doesn't work they will do the D&E next week. I can't figure out why it worked before but isn't working now. 
Also, I really felt odd when I picked it up at the pharmacy. The clerk had to step away from the register and call the pharmacist to check me out. Maybe I'm paranoid. I wanted to shout,"You don't understand, I didn't do this!!! My baby died! I WANT to be pregnant!" 
I dunno, maybe it's just hormones...


----------



## Golden mum

I took the pill viginally twice and one by mouth, I only have mild backache and cramps then brown/gray spottin and. Very little brown clot. Am so tired. I don't. Knw if I should wait because its barely 48hrs. HELP!


----------



## aliss

Golden mum said:


> I took the pill viginally twice and one by mouth, I only have mild backache and cramps then brown/gray spottin and. Very little brown clot. Am so tired. I don't. Knw if I should wait because its barely 48hrs. HELP!

It can take 72 hours+ for some (it did for me)


----------

